# Ko Olina Laundry? [2009]



## lcargnoni (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,
We'll be staying (renting-we aren't owners) at Ko Olina next week.

What's the situation with washers/dryers?  We've heard that washers/dryers are not in the rooms.   Where are the facilities and what are the hours of operation (hopefully 24/7?) 
Is this just the case for "renters" rooms?

Regards, 
Larry C


----------



## dickandrews (Nov 16, 2009)

The first two buildings have washer/dryers inside the villa.  The third (the newest) building has the washer/dryer in the lobby of each floor across from the trash room.  I believe the rooms are open 24/7.  Have fun.


----------



## Ann in CA (Nov 16, 2009)

We stayed in Hale Moana (Bldg 2) and Hale Nai'a (3) in October.  The 3 bedroom in Moana (3rd bedroom could be locked off as a separate unit) had a washer and dryer in the master, and in the lockoff.  However the dedicated two bedroom only had one washer and dryer in the villa.  Each floor in Nai'a did have a laundry room, but we never used it.  So I suppose (just guessing) that if you have a lock off studio, you might not have washer dryer in the villa in Nai'a.


----------



## LAX Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

The lock-off studios in the first two buildings do not have a washer/dryer in the rooms. I believe there are laundry facilities on every other floor for these guests to use.

If you are in a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom villas (in the Kona or Moana buildings) you will have the washer/dryer unit in your villa.


----------



## Chris-SIC&Philly (Nov 16, 2009)

*Laundry*

We were there in August in a studio on 10th floor in building furhtest from pool, but did not have them in our unit.  We used washer and dryer in building.  It was no big deal.  I did laundry late at night and did not have any problem. I think they are on every third floor. If I recall, you can buy laundry powder in machine.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Nov 16, 2009)

We've stayed in all three buildings at Ko Olina, always in a 2BR-lockoff.

There was always a stacking washing-dryer in the kitchen on the 1BR side (and no washer-drier on the efficiency side).


----------



## lcargnoni (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. We arrived last evening and are in the Kona Tower 5th floor facing the pool,etc. View not too bad.
The laundry's in the room.  Spouse is happy   Larry C
PS. For the record, being a renter, I was really worried about being placed in a less than ideal room....but fears were unfounded..so far!

We did the Westin TS on Maui last year so we are comparision shopping a bit (resale market) -


----------



## PBQ (Nov 23, 2009)

*2 Ko Olina questions*

We are renting an owner's 2 br at the Ko Olina at years end and was wondering if we will be gouged the $26/day parking fee?

Also, my 94 year old grandmother is coming with us (+ 7 and 4 year old).  She can not walk far so we wanted to request that we be in a unit somewhat close to the kids pool.  Can someone suggest where we should request?
THanks


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 24, 2009)

PBQ said:


> We are renting an owner's 2 br at the Ko Olina at years end and was wondering if we will be gouged the $26/day parking fee?
> 
> Also, my 94 year old grandmother is coming with us (+ 7 and 4 year old).  She can not walk far so we wanted to request that we be in a unit somewhat close to the kids pool.  Can someone suggest where we should request?
> THanks


  I'd request Hale Naia...  Down the elevator and out to the slide pool.  However, to warn you that pool seems to be in the shade a bit.  My next choice would be the Kona Building which has the Marketplace and the main lobby.  The last building Moana Building is the furtherest building away.  The grounds here are huge.  We were told there are 800 plus rooms here.

Also, we did the new Costco down the road.  It had all the fixings to make Thanksgiving dinner with cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes, scalloped potatoes, etc...  I didn't the see the turkey but this Costco was HUGE much bigger than we have at home and the prices seemed close to what we have at home at least for the IPODs.  Then, after Costco we went to Target and picked up the smaller items.  Target had a HUGE grocery section.  They had every imaginable frozen food items, cheese, eggs, yogurt, butter, milk, all kinds of beer, crackers, chips, bananas, bread, Peanut Butter, etc...  They even had a limited amout of produce like bananas, onions, etc..  You could survive between the 2 stores.  For our 1st night dinner we got at Costco:  3 filet migons, scallopped potatoes & asparagus.  I bought butter at Target and made stir-fried asparagus.  The pototatoes cooked in the oven and bbq the steak.

We were assigned 6th floor facing the Harbor.  There is a tiny ocean view to the side.  The view isn't bad.  I don't expect much since we traded in.  We are in Hale Nai'a building.  Last time we got the Moana Building facing the pool with a really small ocean view to the left.

The slde pool here is AWESOME.  There is a cave area at the kid pool too.  However, the pool is in the shade.  It can get cold even with 85 degree weather.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 24, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I'd request Hale Naia...  Down the elevator and out to the slide pool.  However, to warn you that pool seems to be in the shade a bit.  My next choice would be the Kona Building which has the Marketplace and the main lobby.  The last building Moana Building is the furtherest building away.  The grounds here are huge.  We were told there are 800 plus rooms here.


   I did some walking around today and there is a zero entry pool with a sandy bottom near the Kona & Moana Buildings.  Closer to Kona.  I wasn't sure of the ages of your children and whether you'd need a zero entry type pool.


----------



## gomike (Jun 11, 2012)

Are the community laundry machines here free?


----------



## gblotter (Jun 11, 2012)

PBQ said:


> Also, my 94 year old grandmother is coming with us (+ 7 and 4 year old).  She can not walk far so we wanted to request that we be in a unit somewhat close to the kids pool.  Can someone suggest where we should request?


Our kids are that same age and we stayed in the Hale Moana tower for the past two years.  It worked really well for us.

Hale Moana is close to the play structure and close to the sand-bottom kiddie pool.  However, Hale Moana is furthest from the beach.  Hale Kona is a little closer to the beach.

For your 94 year-old grandmother, you might want to consider paying for valet parking.  That will allow you to do drop-off/pickup right at the lobby door next to the elevators.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 11, 2012)

gomike said:


> Are the community laundry machines here free?






YES, the use of the machines are free, although you do have to supply your own soap.

Speaking of soap, I highly recommend the new Tide "Pods".  They've been out about 4 months now, and they're great for at home or traveling, and the pods dissolve themselves so you know that just the right amount of soap is dispensed every time (no muss, no fuss, no measuring, no liquids) 

And speaking of pods, they've become a highly sought after item to be stolen from stores like CVS, Target, etc. and resold on the internet.   Amazing!

Warning:  Do keep them away from young children.  Apparently kids like to try and put the pods into their mouthes... 





.


----------

